# Which big cities no forumer has been... yet



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Influenced by the country thread I wonder, if there is also a big city (metros > 3mio) which no one here ever visited or lived in 

The List - please follow the rules and delete the cities your above poster printed *BOLD *(means visited - stopovers only if your really visited the city, not only the airport - you must have seen the center or one of the centers (as Amsterdam or Utrecht in Randstad) yourself).

1. Tokio 36.769.213 Japan
*2. New York 22.531.069 USA*
3. Mexiko-Stadt 22.414.319 Mexiko
4. Seoul 22.173.711 Südkorea
5. Mumbai (Bombay) 19.944.372 Indien
*6. São Paulo 19.357.485 Brasilien*
*7. Jakarta 17.928.968 Indonesien*
8. Manila 17.843.620 Philippinen
9. Los Angeles 17.767.199 USA
10. Delhi 17.753.087 Indien
11. Ōsaka-Kōbe-Kyōto 17.524.809 Japan
12. Kairo 15.707.992 Ägypten
13. Shanghai 14.871.156 VR China
14. Kolkata (Kalkutta) 14.681.589 Indien
*15. Moskau 14.520.800 Russland*
16. Buenos Aires 13.470.240 Argentinien
*17. London 12.524.316 Großbritannien*
18. Teheran 12.183.682 Iran
19. Karatschi 11.969.284 Pakistan
20. Dhaka 11.918.442 Bangladesch
21. Istanbul 11.912.511 Türkei
*22. Rio de Janeiro 11.826.609 Brasilien*
*23. Rhein-Ruhr 11.793.829 Deutschland*
*24. Paris 11.633.822 Frankreich*
25. Beijing (Peking) 11.537.036 VR China
26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria
27. Bangkok 9.996.388 Thailand
28. Chicago 9.464.886 USA
29. Kinshasa-Brazzaville 9.343.416 DR Kongo/Republik Kongo
30. Hongkong 8.855.399 VR China
31. Nagoya 8.798.583 Japan
32. Taipeh 8.136.572 Taiwan
33. Washington-Baltimore 8.117.327 USA
34. Bogotá 7.941.955 Kolumbien
35. Lima 7.857.121 Peru
36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak
38. San Francisco 7.627.247 USA
39. Chongqing 7.572.198 VR China
40. Johannesburg 7.092.375 Südafrika
41. Chennai (Madras) 6.957.669 Indien
*42. Randstad 6.595.393 Niederlande*
43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China
*44. Kuala Lumpur 6.527.057 Malaysia*
45. Lahore 6.485.175 Pakistan
46. Tianjin 6.354.345 VR China
47. Philadelphia 6.262.182 USA
48. Bengaluru (Bangalore) 6.158.677 Indien
*49. Boston 6.149.196 USA*
50. Toronto 6.141.895 Kanada
51. Madrid 6.070.754 Spanien
*52. Dallas 6.034.858 USA*
53. Hyderabad 6.012.368 Indien
54. Detroit-Windsor 5.905.764 USA/Kanada
55. Bandung 5.729.199 Indonesien
*56. Algier 5.723.749 Algerien*
57. Guangzhou 5.680.870 VR China
58. Singapur-Johor Bahru 5.331.235 Singapur/Malaysia
*59. Houston 5.299.946 USA*
60. Ho-Chi-Minh-Stadt (Saigon) 5.117.366 Vietnam
*61. Belo Horizonte 5.081.789 Brasilien*
62. Ahmedabad 5.080.566 Indien
63. Abidjan 5.060.858 Elfenbeinküste
64. Santiago 4.893.495 Chile
*65. Barcelona 4.864.007 Spanien*
66. Sankt Petersburg (Leningrad) 4.853.240 Russland
67. Atlanta 4.843.183 USA
68. San Diego-Tijuana 4.804.806 USA/Mexiko
69. Xi'an 4.785.324 VR China
70. Harbin 4.757.265 VR China
71. Shantou 4.721.117 VR China
72. Pune 4.683.760 Indien
73. Miami 4.680.930 USA
74. Wuhan 4.648.376 VR China
75. Busan 4.617.188 Südkorea
76. Chengdu 4.610.820 VR China
77. Rangun 4.572.948 Myanmar
78. Hangzhou 4.541.393 VR China
79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria
80. Kapstadt 4.503.063 Südafrika
81. Sydney 4.444.513 Australien
82. Riad 4.328.067 Saudi-Arabien
83. Alexandria 4.320.129 Ägypten
*84. Mailand 4.282.280 Italien*
85. Fukuoka-Kitakyushu 4.273.637 Japan
86. Manchester-Liverpool 4.189.154 Großbritannien
87. Nanking 4.071.600 VR China
88. Guadalajara 4.056.684 Mexiko
*89. Berlin 4.010.470 Deutschland*
90. Surabaya 3.942.701 Indonesien
*91. Medan 3.927.188 Indonesien*
92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria
93. Phoenix 3.907.429 USA
94. Luanda 3.849.015 Angola
*95. Porto Alegre 3.812.571 Brasilien*
96. Seattle 3.810.856 USA
97. Neapel 3.803.753 Italien
98. Chittagong 3.795.034 Bangladesch
99. Caracas 3.786.553 Venezuela
100. Melbourne 3.780.871 Australien
101. Nairobi 3.778.742 Kenia
*102. Athen 3.776.370 Griechenland*
103. Monterrey 3.745.120 Mexiko
*104. Rom 3.695.467 Italien*
105. Ankara 3.625.597 Türkei
106. Montréal 3.624.444 Kanada
107. Recife 3.587.059 Brasilien
108. Salvador da Bahía 3.515.073 Brasilien
109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China
111. Guayaquil 3.348.250 Ecuador
112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien
*113. Hamburg 3.277.237 Deutschland*
114. Daegu 3.271.668 Südkorea
115. Durban 3.244.028 Südafrika
116. Kanpur 3.243.745 Indien
117. Birmingham 3.240.327 Großbritannien
118. Minneapolis-Saint Paul 3.200.507 USA
119. Fortaleza 3.192.891 Brasilien
120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan
121. Casablanca 3.177.281 Marokko
122. Tel Aviv-Jaffa 3.127.554 Israel
*123. Curitiba 3.123.650 Brasilien*
124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan
*125. Rhein-Main 3.112.627 Deutschland*
126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien
127. Santo Domingo 3.089.252 Dominikanische Republik
128. Surat 3.044.731 Indien
129. Rawalpindi 3.039.550 Pakistan
130. Changchun 3.035.368 VR China
131. Kiew 3.007.197 Ukraine

*PS: this is NOT a list to discuss the numbers or their sources (main thing is metro > 3mio, not how MUCH over 3 mio they are). And I don't want to let it be distroyed by ANY discussions about London pop (this is a World Gazetter/citypopulation.de list), otherwise I let it :lock: immediatly. Thanks for your understanding.*


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, I know something for sure, no forumer on SSC has ever been to Mogadishu 




Kuesel said:


> 1. Tokio 36.769.213 Japan
> 
> 3. Mexiko-Stadt 22.414.319 Mexiko
> 4. Seoul 22.173.711 Südkorea
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*1. Tokio 36.769.213 Japan*

*3. Mexiko-Stadt 22.414.319 Mexiko*
4. Seoul 22.173.711 Südkorea
5. Mumbai (Bombay) 19.944.372 Indien

8. Manila 17.843.620 Philippinen
*9. Los Angeles 17.767.199 USA*
10. Delhi 17.753.087 Indien
*11. Ōsaka-Kōbe-Kyōto 17.524.809 Japan*
*12. Kairo 15.707.992 Ägypten*
*13. Shanghai 14.871.156 VR China*
14. Kolkata (Kalkutta) 14.681.589 Indien

16. Buenos Aires 13.470.240 Argentinien

18. Teheran 12.183.682 Iran
19. Karatschi 11.969.284 Pakistan
20. Dhaka 11.918.442 Bangladesch
*21. Istanbul 11.912.511 Türkei*


*25. Beijing (Peking) 11.537.036 VR China*
26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria
*27. Bangkok 9.996.388 Thailand*

29. Kinshasa-Brazzaville 9.343.416 DR Kongo/Republik Kongo
*30. Hongkong 8.855.399 VR China*
*31. Nagoya 8.798.583 Japan*
32. Taipeh 8.136.572 Taiwan

34. Bogotá 7.941.955 Kolumbien
35. Lima 7.857.121 Peru
36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak
*38. San Francisco 7.627.247 USA*
39. Chongqing 7.572.198 VR China
*40. Johannesburg 7.092.375 Südafrika*
41. Chennai (Madras) 6.957.669 Indien

43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China

45. Lahore 6.485.175 Pakistan
46. Tianjin 6.354.345 VR China
*47. Philadelphia 6.262.182 USA*
48. Bengaluru (Bangalore) 6.158.677 Indien


*51. Madrid 6.070.754 Spanien*

53. Hyderabad 6.012.368 Indien
*54. Detroit-Windsor 5.905.764 USA/Kanada*
55. Bandung 5.729.199 Indonesien

*57. Guangzhou 5.680.870 VR China*
*58. Singapur-Johor Bahru 5.331.235 Singapur/Malaysia*

60. Ho-Chi-Minh-Stadt (Saigon) 5.117.366 Vietnam

62. Ahmedabad 5.080.566 Indien
63. Abidjan 5.060.858 Elfenbeinküste
64. Santiago 4.893.495 Chile

66. Sankt Petersburg (Leningrad) 4.853.240 Russland

*68. San Diego-Tijuana 4.804.806 USA/Mexiko*
*69. Xi'an 4.785.324 VR China*
70. Harbin 4.757.265 VR China
71. Shantou 4.721.117 VR China
72. Pune 4.683.760 Indien
*73. Miami 4.680.930 USA*
74. Wuhan 4.648.376 VR China
75. Busan 4.617.188 Südkorea
76. Chengdu 4.610.820 VR China
77. Rangun 4.572.948 Myanmar
*78. Hangzhou 4.541.393 VR China*
79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria
*80. Kapstadt 4.503.063 Südafrika*
*81. Sydney 4.444.513 Australien*
82. Riad 4.328.067 Saudi-Arabien
*83. Alexandria 4.320.129 Ägypten*

85. Fukuoka-Kitakyushu 4.273.637 Japan
86. Manchester-Liverpool 4.189.154 Großbritannien
87. Nanking 4.071.600 VR China
*88. Guadalajara 4.056.684 Mexiko*

90. Surabaya 3.942.701 Indonesien

92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria
*93. Phoenix 3.907.429 USA*
94. Luanda 3.849.015 Angola

96. Seattle 3.810.856 USA
97. Neapel 3.803.753 Italien
98. Chittagong 3.795.034 Bangladesch
99. Caracas 3.786.553 Venezuela
*100. Melbourne 3.780.871 Australien*
101. Nairobi 3.778.742 Kenia

103. Monterrey 3.745.120 Mexiko

105. Ankara 3.625.597 Türkei
106. Montréal 3.624.444 Kanada
107. Recife 3.587.059 Brasilien
108. Salvador da Bahía 3.515.073 Brasilien
109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China
111. Guayaquil 3.348.250 Ecuador
112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien

114. Daegu 3.271.668 Südkorea
*115. Durban 3.244.028 Südafrika*
116. Kanpur 3.243.745 Indien
117. Birmingham 3.240.327 Großbritannien

119. Fortaleza 3.192.891 Brasilien
120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan
121. Casablanca 3.177.281 Marokko
122. Tel Aviv-Jaffa 3.127.554 Israel

124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan

126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien
127. Santo Domingo 3.089.252 Dominikanische Republik
128. Surat 3.044.731 Indien
129. Rawalpindi 3.039.550 Pakistan
130. Changchun 3.035.368 VR China
131. Kiew 3.007.197 Ukraine


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

1. Tokio 36.769.213 Japan

*3. Mexiko-Stadt 22.414.319 Mexiko*
4. Seoul 22.173.711 Südkorea
5. Mumbai (Bombay) 19.944.372 Indien

8. Manila 17.843.620 Philippinen
9. Los Angeles 17.767.199 USA
*10. Delhi 17.753.087 Indien*
11. Ōsaka-Kōbe-Kyōto 17.524.809 Japan
*12. Kairo 15.707.992 Ägypten*
13. Shanghai 14.871.156 VR China
14. Kolkata (Kalkutta) 14.681.589 Indien

16. Buenos Aires 13.470.240 Argentinien

18. Teheran 12.183.682 Iran
19. Karatschi 11.969.284 Pakistan
20. Dhaka 11.918.442 Bangladesch
*21. Istanbul 11.912.511 Türkei*


*25. Beijing (Peking) 11.537.036 VR China*
26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria
27. Bangkok 9.996.388 Thailand

29. Kinshasa-Brazzaville 9.343.416 DR Kongo/Republik Kongo
*30. Hongkong 8.855.399 VR China*
31. Nagoya 8.798.583 Japan
32. Taipeh 8.136.572 Taiwan

34. Bogotá 7.941.955 Kolumbien
35. Lima 7.857.121 Peru
36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak
38. San Francisco 7.627.247 USA
39. Chongqing 7.572.198 VR China
40. Johannesburg 7.092.375 Südafrika
41. Chennai (Madras) 6.957.669 Indien

43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China

45. Lahore 6.485.175 Pakistan
46. Tianjin 6.354.345 VR China
47. Philadelphia 6.262.182 USA
48. Bengaluru (Bangalore) 6.158.677 Indien


51. Madrid 6.070.754 Spanien

53. Hyderabad 6.012.368 Indien
54. Detroit-Windsor 5.905.764 USA/Kanada
55. Bandung 5.729.199 Indonesien

*57. Guangzhou 5.680.870 VR China*
58. Singapur-Johor Bahru 5.331.235 Singapur/Malaysia

60. Ho-Chi-Minh-Stadt (Saigon) 5.117.366 Vietnam

62. Ahmedabad 5.080.566 Indien
63. Abidjan 5.060.858 Elfenbeinküste
64. Santiago 4.893.495 Chile

66. Sankt Petersburg (Leningrad) 4.853.240 Russland

68. San Diego-Tijuana 4.804.806 USA/Mexiko
*69. Xi'an 4.785.324 VR China*
70. Harbin 4.757.265 VR China
71. Shantou 4.721.117 VR China
72. Pune 4.683.760 Indien
73. Miami 4.680.930 USA
74. Wuhan 4.648.376 VR China
75. Busan 4.617.188 Südkorea
*76. Chengdu 4.610.820 VR China*
77. Rangun 4.572.948 Myanmar
78. Hangzhou 4.541.393 VR China
79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria
80. Kapstadt 4.503.063 Südafrika
81. Sydney 4.444.513 Australien
82. Riad 4.328.067 Saudi-Arabien
83. Alexandria 4.320.129 Ägypten

85. Fukuoka-Kitakyushu 4.273.637 Japan
86. Manchester-Liverpool 4.189.154 Großbritannien
87. Nanking 4.071.600 VR China
88. Guadalajara 4.056.684 Mexiko

90. Surabaya 3.942.701 Indonesien

92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria
93. Phoenix 3.907.429 USA
94. Luanda 3.849.015 Angola

96. Seattle 3.810.856 USA
97. Neapel 3.803.753 Italien
98. Chittagong 3.795.034 Bangladesch
99. Caracas 3.786.553 Venezuela
100. Melbourne 3.780.871 Australien
101. Nairobi 3.778.742 Kenia

103. Monterrey 3.745.120 Mexiko

105. Ankara 3.625.597 Türkei
106. Montréal 3.624.444 Kanada
107. Recife 3.587.059 Brasilien
108. Salvador da Bahía 3.515.073 Brasilien
109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China
111. Guayaquil 3.348.250 Ecuador
112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien

114. Daegu 3.271.668 Südkorea
115. Durban 3.244.028 Südafrika
116. Kanpur 3.243.745 Indien
117. Birmingham 3.240.327 Großbritannien

119. Fortaleza 3.192.891 Brasilien
120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan
121. Casablanca 3.177.281 Marokko
122. Tel Aviv-Jaffa 3.127.554 Israel

124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan

126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien
127. Santo Domingo 3.089.252 Dominikanische Republik
128. Surat 3.044.731 Indien
129. Rawalpindi 3.039.550 Pakistan
130. Changchun 3.035.368 VR China
131. Kiew 3.007.197 Ukraine


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

^^^Please delete the beforementioned cities before you post yours.

BTW I only now realized that the names are in German, but I think it's understandable :lol:

The UPDATED list: PLEASE GO ON WITH THAT ONE!

4. Seoul 22.173.711 Südkorea
5. Mumbai (Bombay) 19.944.372 Indien

8. Manila 17.843.620 Philippinen
9. Los Angeles 17.767.199 USA

14. Kolkata (Kalkutta) 14.681.589 Indien

16. Buenos Aires 13.470.240 Argentinien

18. Teheran 12.183.682 Iran
19. Karatschi 11.969.284 Pakistan
20. Dhaka 11.918.442 Bangladesch




26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria

29. Kinshasa-Brazzaville 9.343.416 DR Kongo/Republik Kongo


32. Taipeh 8.136.572 Taiwan

34. Bogotá 7.941.955 Kolumbien
35. Lima 7.857.121 Peru
36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak

39. Chongqing 7.572.198 VR China

41. Chennai (Madras) 6.957.669 Indien

43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China

45. Lahore 6.485.175 Pakistan
46. Tianjin 6.354.345 VR China

48. Bengaluru (Bangalore) 6.158.677 Indien




53. Hyderabad 6.012.368 Indien

55. Bandung 5.729.199 Indonesien




60. Ho-Chi-Minh-Stadt (Saigon) 5.117.366 Vietnam

62. Ahmedabad 5.080.566 Indien
63. Abidjan 5.060.858 Elfenbeinküste
64. Santiago 4.893.495 Chile

66. Sankt Petersburg (Leningrad) 4.853.240 Russland



70. Harbin 4.757.265 VR China
71. Shantou 4.721.117 VR China
72. Pune 4.683.760 Indien

74. Wuhan 4.648.376 VR China
75. Busan 4.617.188 Südkorea

77. Rangun 4.572.948 Myanmar

79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria


82. Riad 4.328.067 Saudi-Arabien


85. Fukuoka-Kitakyushu 4.273.637 Japan
86. Manchester-Liverpool 4.189.154 Großbritannien
87. Nanking 4.071.600 VR China


90. Surabaya 3.942.701 Indonesien

92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria

94. Luanda 3.849.015 Angola

96. Seattle 3.810.856 USA
97. Neapel 3.803.753 Italien
98. Chittagong 3.795.034 Bangladesch
99. Caracas 3.786.553 Venezuela

101. Nairobi 3.778.742 Kenia

103. Monterrey 3.745.120 Mexiko

105. Ankara 3.625.597 Türkei
106. Montréal 3.624.444 Kanada
107. Recife 3.587.059 Brasilien
108. Salvador da Bahía 3.515.073 Brasilien
109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China
111. Guayaquil 3.348.250 Ecuador
112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien

114. Daegu 3.271.668 Südkorea

116. Kanpur 3.243.745 Indien
117. Birmingham 3.240.327 Großbritannien

119. Fortaleza 3.192.891 Brasilien
120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan
121. Casablanca 3.177.281 Marokko
122. Tel Aviv-Jaffa 3.127.554 Israel

124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan

126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien
127. Santo Domingo 3.089.252 Dominikanische Republik
128. Surat 3.044.731 Indien
129. Rawalpindi 3.039.550 Pakistan
130. Changchun 3.035.368 VR China
131. Kiew 3.007.197 Ukraine


----------



## aussiescraperman (Apr 5, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> ^^^Please delete the beforementioned cities before you post yours.
> 
> BTW I only now realized that the names are in German, but I think it's understandable :lol:
> 
> ...


airport stop overs and go through the city on train count?


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

aussiescraperman said:


> airport stop overs and go through the city on train count?


See post 1: "stopovers only if your really visited the city, not only the airport - you must have seen the center or one of the centers (as Amsterdam or Utrecht in Randstad) yourself"

I also was in Chicago or Surabaya but only saw the airport. But I counted Algiers, Milano or Houston that I just passed through but at least saw the center


----------



## GregPz (Oct 30, 2004)

4. Seoul 22.173.711 Südkorea
5. Mumbai (Bombay) 19.944.372 Indien

8. Manila 17.843.620 Philippinen





14. Kolkata (Kalkutta) 14.681.589 Indien

*16. Buenos Aires 13.470.240 Argentinien*

18. Teheran 12.183.682 Iran
19. Karatschi 11.969.284 Pakistan
20. Dhaka 11.918.442 Bangladesch




26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria


29. Kinshasa-Brazzaville 9.343.416 DR Kongo/Republik Kongo


32. Taipeh 8.136.572 Taiwan

34. Bogotá 7.941.955 Kolumbien
35. Lima 7.857.121 Peru
36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak

39. Chongqing 7.572.198 VR China

41. Chennai (Madras) 6.957.669 Indien

43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China

45. Lahore 6.485.175 Pakistan
46. Tianjin 6.354.345 VR China
47. Philadelphia 6.262.182 USA
48. Bengaluru (Bangalore) 6.158.677 Indien


51. Madrid 6.070.754 Spanien

53. Hyderabad 6.012.368 Indien

55. Bandung 5.729.199 Indonesien




60. Ho-Chi-Minh-Stadt (Saigon) 5.117.366 Vietnam

62. Ahmedabad 5.080.566 Indien
63. Abidjan 5.060.858 Elfenbeinküste
64. Santiago 4.893.495 Chile

66. Sankt Petersburg (Leningrad) 4.853.240 Russland



70. Harbin 4.757.265 VR China
71. Shantou 4.721.117 VR China
72. Pune 4.683.760 Indien

74. Wuhan 4.648.376 VR China
75. Busan 4.617.188 Südkorea

77. Rangun 4.572.948 Myanmar

79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria


82. Riad 4.328.067 Saudi-Arabien


85. Fukuoka-Kitakyushu 4.273.637 Japan
*86. Manchester-Liverpool 4.189.154 Großbritannien*
87. Nanking 4.071.600 VR China


90. Surabaya 3.942.701 Indonesien

92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria

94. Luanda 3.849.015 Angola

96. Seattle 3.810.856 USA
97. Neapel 3.803.753 Italien
98. Chittagong 3.795.034 Bangladesch
99. Caracas 3.786.553 Venezuela

*101. Nairobi 3.778.742 Kenia*

103. Monterrey 3.745.120 Mexiko

105. Ankara 3.625.597 Türkei
*106. Montréal 3.624.444 Kanada*
107. Recife 3.587.059 Brasilien
108. Salvador da Bahía 3.515.073 Brasilien
109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China
111. Guayaquil 3.348.250 Ecuador
112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien

114. Daegu 3.271.668 Südkorea

116. Kanpur 3.243.745 Indien
117. Birmingham 3.240.327 Großbritannien

119. Fortaleza 3.192.891 Brasilien
120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan
121. Casablanca 3.177.281 Marokko
*122. Tel Aviv-Jaffa 3.127.554 Israel*

124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan

126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien
127. Santo Domingo 3.089.252 Dominikanische Republik
128. Surat 3.044.731 Indien
129. Rawalpindi 3.039.550 Pakistan
130. Changchun 3.035.368 VR China
131. Kiew 3.007.197 Ukraine


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

NEW UPDATE 

4. Seoul 22.173.711 Südkorea
5. Mumbai (Bombay) 19.944.372 Indien

8. Manila 17.843.620 Philippinen

14. Kolkata (Kalkutta) 14.681.589 Indien

18. Teheran 12.183.682 Iran
19. Karatschi 11.969.284 Pakistan
20. Dhaka 11.918.442 Bangladesch

26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria

29. Kinshasa-Brazzaville 9.343.416 DR Kongo/Republik Kongo

32. Taipeh 8.136.572 Taiwan

34. Bogotá 7.941.955 Kolumbien
35. Lima 7.857.121 Peru
36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak

39. Chongqing 7.572.198 VR China

41. Chennai (Madras) 6.957.669 Indien

43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China

45. Lahore 6.485.175 Pakistan
46. Tianjin 6.354.345 VR China

48. Bengaluru (Bangalore) 6.158.677 Indien

53. Hyderabad 6.012.368 Indien

55. Bandung 5.729.199 Indonesien

60. Ho-Chi-Minh-Stadt (Saigon) 5.117.366 Vietnam

62. Ahmedabad 5.080.566 Indien
63. Abidjan 5.060.858 Elfenbeinküste
64. Santiago 4.893.495 Chile

66. Sankt Petersburg (Leningrad) 4.853.240 Russland

70. Harbin 4.757.265 VR China
71. Shantou 4.721.117 VR China
72. Pune 4.683.760 Indien

74. Wuhan 4.648.376 VR China
75. Busan 4.617.188 Südkorea

77. Rangun 4.572.948 Myanmar

79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria

82. Riad 4.328.067 Saudi-Arabien

85. Fukuoka-Kitakyushu 4.273.637 Japan

87. Nanking 4.071.600 VR China

90. Surabaya 3.942.701 Indonesien

92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria

94. Luanda 3.849.015 Angola

96. Seattle 3.810.856 USA
97. Neapel 3.803.753 Italien
98. Chittagong 3.795.034 Bangladesch
99. Caracas 3.786.553 Venezuela

103. Monterrey 3.745.120 Mexiko

105. Ankara 3.625.597 Türkei

107. Recife 3.587.059 Brasilien
108. Salvador da Bahía 3.515.073 Brasilien
109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China
111. Guayaquil 3.348.250 Ecuador
112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien

114. Daegu 3.271.668 Südkorea

116. Kanpur 3.243.745 Indien
117. Birmingham 3.240.327 Großbritannien

119. Fortaleza 3.192.891 Brasilien
120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan
121. Casablanca 3.177.281 Marokko

124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan

126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien
127. Santo Domingo 3.089.252 Dominikanische Republik
128. Surat 3.044.731 Indien
129. Rawalpindi 3.039.550 Pakistan
130. Changchun 3.035.368 VR China
131. Kiew 3.007.197 Ukraine


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

*4. Seoul 22.173.711 Südkorea*
5. Mumbai (Bombay) 19.944.372 Indien

8. Manila 17.843.620 Philippinen

14. Kolkata (Kalkutta) 14.681.589 Indien

18. Teheran 12.183.682 Iran
19. Karatschi 11.969.284 Pakistan
20. Dhaka 11.918.442 Bangladesch

26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria

29. Kinshasa-Brazzaville 9.343.416 DR Kongo/Republik Kongo

32. Taipeh 8.136.572 Taiwan

34. Bogotá 7.941.955 Kolumbien
35. Lima 7.857.121 Peru
36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak

39. Chongqing 7.572.198 VR China

41. Chennai (Madras) 6.957.669 Indien

43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China

45. Lahore 6.485.175 Pakistan
46. Tianjin 6.354.345 VR China

48. Bengaluru (Bangalore) 6.158.677 Indien

53. Hyderabad 6.012.368 Indien

55. Bandung 5.729.199 Indonesien

60. Ho-Chi-Minh-Stadt (Saigon) 5.117.366 Vietnam

62. Ahmedabad 5.080.566 Indien
63. Abidjan 5.060.858 Elfenbeinküste
*64. Santiago 4.893.495 Chile*

66. Sankt Petersburg (Leningrad) 4.853.240 Russland

70. Harbin 4.757.265 VR China
71. Shantou 4.721.117 VR China
72. Pune 4.683.760 Indien

74. Wuhan 4.648.376 VR China
75. Busan 4.617.188 Südkorea

77. Rangun 4.572.948 Myanmar

79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria

82. Riad 4.328.067 Saudi-Arabien

85. Fukuoka-Kitakyushu 4.273.637 Japan

87. Nanking 4.071.600 VR China

90. Surabaya 3.942.701 Indonesien

92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria

94. Luanda 3.849.015 Angola

96. Seattle 3.810.856 USA
97. Neapel 3.803.753 Italien
98. Chittagong 3.795.034 Bangladesch
99. Caracas 3.786.553 Venezuela

103. Monterrey 3.745.120 Mexiko

105. Ankara 3.625.597 Türkei

107. Recife 3.587.059 Brasilien
108. Salvador da Bahía 3.515.073 Brasilien
109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China
111. Guayaquil 3.348.250 Ecuador
112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien

114. Daegu 3.271.668 Südkorea

116. Kanpur 3.243.745 Indien
117. Birmingham 3.240.327 Großbritannien

119. Fortaleza 3.192.891 Brasilien
120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan
121. Casablanca 3.177.281 Marokko

124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan

126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien
127. Santo Domingo 3.089.252 Dominikanische Republik
128. Surat 3.044.731 Indien
129. Rawalpindi 3.039.550 Pakistan
130. Changchun 3.035.368 VR China
131. Kiew 3.007.197 Ukraine


----------



## Good (Jun 20, 2006)

5. Mumbai (Bombay) 19.944.372 Indien

8. Manila 17.843.620 Philippinen

14. Kolkata (Kalkutta) 14.681.589 Indien

18. Teheran 12.183.682 Iran
19. Karatschi 11.969.284 Pakistan
20. Dhaka 11.918.442 Bangladesch

26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria

29. Kinshasa-Brazzaville 9.343.416 DR Kongo/Republik Kongo

32. Taipeh 8.136.572 Taiwan

34. Bogotá 7.941.955 Kolumbien
35. Lima 7.857.121 Peru
36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak

39. Chongqing 7.572.198 VR China

41. Chennai (Madras) 6.957.669 Indien

43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China

45. Lahore 6.485.175 Pakistan
46. Tianjin 6.354.345 VR China

48. Bengaluru (Bangalore) 6.158.677 Indien

53. Hyderabad 6.012.368 Indien

55. Bandung 5.729.199 Indonesien

60. Ho-Chi-Minh-Stadt (Saigon) 5.117.366 Vietnam

62. Ahmedabad 5.080.566 Indien
63. Abidjan 5.060.858 Elfenbeinküste


66. Sankt Petersburg (Leningrad) 4.853.240 Russland

70. Harbin 4.757.265 VR China
71. Shantou 4.721.117 VR China
72. Pune 4.683.760 Indien

74. Wuhan 4.648.376 VR China
75. Busan 4.617.188 Südkorea

77. Rangun 4.572.948 Myanmar

79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria

82. Riad 4.328.067 Saudi-Arabien

85. Fukuoka-Kitakyushu 4.273.637 Japan

87. Nanking 4.071.600 VR China

90. Surabaya 3.942.701 Indonesien

92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria

94. Luanda 3.849.015 Angola

96. Seattle 3.810.856 USA
97. Neapel 3.803.753 Italien
98. Chittagong 3.795.034 Bangladesch
99. Caracas 3.786.553 Venezuela

103. Monterrey 3.745.120 Mexiko

105. Ankara 3.625.597 Türkei
*
107. Recife 3.587.059 Brasilien*
*108. Salvador da Bahía 3.515.073 Brasilien*
109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China
111. Guayaquil 3.348.250 Ecuador
112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien

114. Daegu 3.271.668 Südkorea

116. Kanpur 3.243.745 Indien
117. Birmingham 3.240.327 Großbritannien
*
119. Fortaleza 3.192.891 Brasilien*
120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan
121. Casablanca 3.177.281 Marokko

124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan

126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien
127. Santo Domingo 3.089.252 Dominikanische Republik
128. Surat 3.044.731 Indien
129. Rawalpindi 3.039.550 Pakistan
130. Changchun 3.035.368 VR China
131. Kiew 3.007.197 Ukraine


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

*5. Mumbai (Bombay) 19.944.372 Indien*

8. Manila 17.843.620 Philippinen

14. Kolkata (Kalkutta) 14.681.589 Indien

18. Teheran 12.183.682 Iran
19. Karatschi 11.969.284 Pakistan
*20. Dhaka 11.918.442 Bangladesch*

26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria

29. Kinshasa-Brazzaville 9.343.416 DR Kongo/Republik Kongo

32. Taipeh 8.136.572 Taiwan

34. Bogotá 7.941.955 Kolumbien
*35. Lima 7.857.121 Peru*
36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak

39. Chongqing 7.572.198 VR China

41. Chennai (Madras) 6.957.669 Indien

43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China

45. Lahore 6.485.175 Pakistan
46. Tianjin 6.354.345 VR China

48. Bengaluru (Bangalore) 6.158.677 Indien

53. Hyderabad 6.012.368 Indien

55. Bandung 5.729.199 Indonesien

60. Ho-Chi-Minh-Stadt (Saigon) 5.117.366 Vietnam

62. Ahmedabad 5.080.566 Indien
63. Abidjan 5.060.858 Elfenbeinküste


66. Sankt Petersburg (Leningrad) 4.853.240 Russland

70. Harbin 4.757.265 VR China
71. Shantou 4.721.117 VR China
72. Pune 4.683.760 Indien

74. Wuhan 4.648.376 VR China
75. Busan 4.617.188 Südkorea

77. Rangun 4.572.948 Myanmar

79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria

82. Riad 4.328.067 Saudi-Arabien

85. Fukuoka-Kitakyushu 4.273.637 Japan

87. Nanking 4.071.600 VR China

90. Surabaya 3.942.701 Indonesien

92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria

94. Luanda 3.849.015 Angola

96. Seattle 3.810.856 USA
97. Neapel 3.803.753 Italien
98. Chittagong 3.795.034 Bangladesch
99. Caracas 3.786.553 Venezuela

103. Monterrey 3.745.120 Mexiko

105. Ankara 3.625.597 Türkei

109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China
111. Guayaquil 3.348.250 Ecuador
112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien

114. Daegu 3.271.668 Südkorea

116. Kanpur 3.243.745 Indien
117. Birmingham 3.240.327 Großbritannien

120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan
121. Casablanca 3.177.281 Marokko

124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan

126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien
127. Santo Domingo 3.089.252 Dominikanische Republik
128. Surat 3.044.731 Indien
129. Rawalpindi 3.039.550 Pakistan
130. Changchun 3.035.368 VR China
131. Kiew 3.007.197 Ukraine


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

8. Manila 17.843.620 Philippinen

14. Kolkata (Kalkutta) 14.681.589 Indien

18. Teheran 12.183.682 Iran
19. Karatschi 11.969.284 Pakistan


26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria

29. Kinshasa-Brazzaville 9.343.416 DR Kongo/Republik Kongo

32. Taipeh 8.136.572 Taiwan

34. Bogotá 7.941.955 Kolumbien

36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak

39. Chongqing 7.572.198 VR China

41. Chennai (Madras) 6.957.669 Indien

43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China

45. Lahore 6.485.175 Pakistan
46. Tianjin 6.354.345 VR China

48. Bengaluru (Bangalore) 6.158.677 Indien

53. Hyderabad 6.012.368 Indien

55. Bandung 5.729.199 Indonesien

60. Ho-Chi-Minh-Stadt (Saigon) 5.117.366 Vietnam

62. Ahmedabad 5.080.566 Indien
63. Abidjan 5.060.858 Elfenbeinküste


*66. Sankt Petersburg (Leningrad) 4.853.240 Russland*

70. Harbin 4.757.265 VR China
71. Shantou 4.721.117 VR China
72. Pune 4.683.760 Indien

74. Wuhan 4.648.376 VR China
75. Busan 4.617.188 Südkorea

77. Rangun 4.572.948 Myanmar

79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria

82. Riad 4.328.067 Saudi-Arabien

85. Fukuoka-Kitakyushu 4.273.637 Japan

87. Nanking 4.071.600 VR China

90. Surabaya 3.942.701 Indonesien

92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria

94. Luanda 3.849.015 Angola

96. Seattle 3.810.856 USA
*97. Neapel 3.803.753 Italien*
98. Chittagong 3.795.034 Bangladesch
*99. Caracas 3.786.553 Venezuela*

*103. Monterrey 3.745.120 Mexiko*

*105. Ankara 3.625.597 Türkei*

109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China
111. Guayaquil 3.348.250 Ecuador
112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien

114. Daegu 3.271.668 Südkorea

116. Kanpur 3.243.745 Indien
*117. Birmingham 3.240.327 Großbritannien*

120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan
121. Casablanca 3.177.281 Marokko

124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan

126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien
127. Santo Domingo 3.089.252 Dominikanische Republik
128. Surat 3.044.731 Indien
129. Rawalpindi 3.039.550 Pakistan
130. Changchun 3.035.368 VR China
131. Kiew 3.007.197 Ukraine


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

LOL! All of my cities have already been eliminated!


----------



## kiretoce (May 26, 2004)

*8. Manila 17.843.620 Philippinen*

14. Kolkata (Kalkutta) 14.681.589 Indien

18. Teheran 12.183.682 Iran
19. Karatschi 11.969.284 Pakistan


26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria

29. Kinshasa-Brazzaville 9.343.416 DR Kongo/Republik Kongo

*32. Taipeh 8.136.572 Taiwan*

34. Bogotá 7.941.955 Kolumbien

36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak

39. Chongqing 7.572.198 VR China

41. Chennai (Madras) 6.957.669 Indien

43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China

45. Lahore 6.485.175 Pakistan
46. Tianjin 6.354.345 VR China

48. Bengaluru (Bangalore) 6.158.677 Indien

53. Hyderabad 6.012.368 Indien

55. Bandung 5.729.199 Indonesien

*60. Ho-Chi-Minh-Stadt (Saigon) 5.117.366 Vietnam*

62. Ahmedabad 5.080.566 Indien
63. Abidjan 5.060.858 Elfenbeinküste


66. Sankt Petersburg (Leningrad) 4.853.240 Russland

70. Harbin 4.757.265 VR China
71. Shantou 4.721.117 VR China
72. Pune 4.683.760 Indien

74. Wuhan 4.648.376 VR China
75. Busan 4.617.188 Südkorea

77. Rangun 4.572.948 Myanmar

79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria

82. Riad 4.328.067 Saudi-Arabien

85. Fukuoka-Kitakyushu 4.273.637 Japan

87. Nanking 4.071.600 VR China

90. Surabaya 3.942.701 Indonesien

92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria

94. Luanda 3.849.015 Angola

96. Seattle 3.810.856 USA

98. Chittagong 3.795.034 Bangladesch






109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China
111. Guayaquil 3.348.250 Ecuador
112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien

114. Daegu 3.271.668 Südkorea

116. Kanpur 3.243.745 Indien


120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan
121. Casablanca 3.177.281 Marokko

124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan

126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien
127. Santo Domingo 3.089.252 Dominikanische Republik
128. Surat 3.044.731 Indien
129. Rawalpindi 3.039.550 Pakistan
130. Changchun 3.035.368 VR China
131. Kiew 3.007.197 Ukraine


----------



## aussiescraperman (Apr 5, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> See post 1: "stopovers only if your really visited the city, not only the airport - you must have seen the center or one of the centers (as Amsterdam or Utrecht in Randstad) yourself"
> 
> I also was in Chicago or Surabaya but only saw the airport. But I counted Algiers, Milano or Houston that I just passed through but at least saw the center


i went through philidelphia and sanit petersburg on the train..never got off the train though.

i got too see philli's skyline though, and took some pics


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

here's my update



kiretoce said:


> 14. Kolkata (Kalkutta) 14.681.589 Indien
> 
> 18. Teheran 12.183.682 Iran
> 19. Karatschi 11.969.284 Pakistan
> ...


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

aussiescraperman said:


> i went through philidelphia and sanit petersburg on the train..never got off the train though.
> 
> i got too see philli's skyline though, and took some pics


That counts


----------



## Llanfairpwllgwy-ngyllgogerychwy-rndrobwllllanty-si (Dec 16, 2005)

14. Kolkata (Kalkutta) 14.681.589 Indien

18. Teheran 12.183.682 Iran
19. Karatschi 11.969.284 Pakistan


26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria

29. Kinshasa-Brazzaville 9.343.416 DR Kongo/Republik Kongo

34. Bogotá 7.941.955 Kolumbien

36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak

39. Chongqing 7.572.198 VR China

41. Chennai (Madras) 6.957.669 Indien

43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China

45. Lahore 6.485.175 Pakistan
46. Tianjin 6.354.345 VR China

48. Bengaluru (Bangalore) 6.158.677 Indien

53. Hyderabad 6.012.368 Indien

55. Bandung 5.729.199 Indonesien



62. Ahmedabad 5.080.566 Indien
63. Abidjan 5.060.858 Elfenbeinküste


*66. Sankt Petersburg (Leningrad) 4.853.240 Russland*

70. Harbin 4.757.265 VR China
71. Shantou 4.721.117 VR China
72. Pune 4.683.760 Indien

74. Wuhan 4.648.376 VR China
75. Busan 4.617.188 Südkorea

77. Rangun 4.572.948 Myanmar

79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria

82. Riad 4.328.067 Saudi-Arabien

85. Fukuoka-Kitakyushu 4.273.637 Japan

87. Nanking 4.071.600 VR China

90. Surabaya 3.942.701 Indonesien

92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria

94. Luanda 3.849.015 Angola

96. Seattle 3.810.856 USA

98. Chittagong 3.795.034 Bangladesch






*109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana*
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China
111. Guayaquil 3.348.250 Ecuador
112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien

114. Daegu 3.271.668 Südkorea

116. Kanpur 3.243.745 Indien


120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan
121. Casablanca 3.177.281 Marokko

124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan

126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien
127. Santo Domingo 3.089.252 Dominikanische Republik
128. Surat 3.044.731 Indien
129. Rawalpindi 3.039.550 Pakistan
130. Changchun 3.035.368 VR China
131. Kiew 3.007.197 Ukraine


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

*14. Kolkata (Kalkutta) 14.681.589 Indien

18. Teheran 12.183.682 Iran
19. Karatschi 11.969.284 Pakistan


26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria

29. Kinshasa-Brazzaville 9.343.416 DR Kongo/Republik Kongo

34. Bogotá 7.941.955 Kolumbien

36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak

39. Chongqing 7.572.198 VR China

41. Chennai (Madras) 6.957.669 Indien

43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China

45. Lahore 6.485.175 Pakistan
46. Tianjin 6.354.345 VR China

48. Bengaluru (Bangalore) 6.158.677 Indien

53. Hyderabad 6.012.368 Indien

55. Bandung 5.729.199 Indonesien



62. Ahmedabad 5.080.566 Indien
63. Abidjan 5.060.858 Elfenbeinküste


66. Sankt Petersburg (Leningrad) 4.853.240 Russland

70. Harbin 4.757.265 VR China
71. Shantou 4.721.117 VR China
72. Pune 4.683.760 Indien

74. Wuhan 4.648.376 VR China
75. Busan 4.617.188 Südkorea

77. Rangun 4.572.948 Myanmar

79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria

82. Riad 4.328.067 Saudi-Arabien

85. Fukuoka-Kitakyushu 4.273.637 Japan

87. Nanking 4.071.600 VR China

90. Surabaya 3.942.701 Indonesien

92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria

94. Luanda 3.849.015 Angola

96. Seattle 3.810.856 USA

98. Chittagong 3.795.034 Bangladesch






109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China
111. Guayaquil 3.348.250 Ecuador
112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien

114. Daegu 3.271.668 Südkorea

116. Kanpur 3.243.745 Indien


120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan
121. Casablanca 3.177.281 Marokko

124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan

126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien
127. Santo Domingo 3.089.252 Dominikanische Republik
128. Surat 3.044.731 Indien
129. Rawalpindi 3.039.550 Pakistan
130. Changchun 3.035.368 VR China
131. Kiew 3.007.197 Ukraine*

Well that's the end of that then.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

:rofl:

Clear - show me some of your pics of Baghdad, Khartoum and Rawalpindi :lol:


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

I didn't take my camera.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

No I mean seriously - are you a pilot or something like that?


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Lol nah I was just having a bit of fun lol.


----------



## GregPz (Oct 30, 2004)

I'm surprised Seattle and Casablanca are still on the list. The rest aren't really all that surprising. But interesting off-the-beaten-tourist-track places nonetheless.


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

wrong post!


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

14. Kolkata (Kalkutta) 14.681.589 Indien

18. Teheran 12.183.682 Iran
19. Karachi 11.969.284 Pakistan


26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria

29. Kinshasa-Brazzaville 9.343.416 DR Kongo/Republik Kongo

34. Bogotá 7.941.955 Kolumbien

36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak

39. Chongqing 7.572.198 VR China

41. Chennai (Madras) 6.957.669 Indien

43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China

*45. Lahore 6.485.175 Pakistan*
46. Tianjin 6.354.345 VR China

48. Bengaluru (Bangalore) 6.158.677 Indien

53. Hyderabad 6.012.368 Indien

55. Bandung 5.729.199 Indonesien



62. Ahmedabad 5.080.566 Indien
63. Abidjan 5.060.858 Elfenbeinküste


66. Sankt Petersburg (Leningrad) 4.853.240 Russland

70. Harbin 4.757.265 VR China
71. Shantou 4.721.117 VR China
72. Pune 4.683.760 Indien

74. Wuhan 4.648.376 VR China
75. Busan 4.617.188 Südkorea

77. Rangun 4.572.948 Myanmar

79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria

82. Riad 4.328.067 Saudi-Arabien

85. Fukuoka-Kitakyushu 4.273.637 Japan

87. Nanking 4.071.600 VR China

90. Surabaya 3.942.701 Indonesien

92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria

94. Luanda 3.849.015 Angola

96. Seattle 3.810.856 USA

98. Chittagong 3.795.034 Bangladesch






109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China
111. Guayaquil 3.348.250 Ecuador
112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien

114. Daegu 3.271.668 Südkorea

116. Kanpur 3.243.745 Indien


120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan
121. Casablanca 3.177.281 Marokko

124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan

126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien
127. Santo Domingo 3.089.252 Dominikanische Republik
128. Surat 3.044.731 Indien
*129. Rawalpindi 3.039.550 Pakistan
*130. Changchun 3.035.368 VR China
131. Kiew 3.007.197 Ukraine


Thank you for slaughtering the name of Karachi!:lol:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

14. Kolkata (Kalkutta) 14.681.589 Indien

18. Teheran 12.183.682 Iran



26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria

29. Kinshasa-Brazzaville 9.343.416 DR Kongo/Republik Kongo

34. Bogotá 7.941.955 Kolumbien

36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak

39. Chongqing 7.572.198 VR China

41. Chennai (Madras) 6.957.669 Indien

43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China


46. Tianjin 6.354.345 VR China

48. Bengaluru (Bangalore) 6.158.677 Indien

53. Hyderabad 6.012.368 Indien

55. Bandung 5.729.199 Indonesien



62. Ahmedabad 5.080.566 Indien
63. Abidjan 5.060.858 Elfenbeinküste

*
66. Sankt Petersburg (Leningrad) 4.853.240 Russland*

70. Harbin 4.757.265 VR China
71. Shantou 4.721.117 VR China
72. Pune 4.683.760 Indien

74. Wuhan 4.648.376 VR China
75. Busan 4.617.188 Südkorea

77. Rangun 4.572.948 Myanmar

79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria

82. Riad 4.328.067 Saudi-Arabien

85. Fukuoka-Kitakyushu 4.273.637 Japan

87. Nanking 4.071.600 VR China

90. Surabaya 3.942.701 Indonesien

92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria

94. Luanda 3.849.015 Angola

96. Seattle 3.810.856 USA

98. Chittagong 3.795.034 Bangladesch



109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China
111. Guayaquil 3.348.250 Ecuador
112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien

114. Daegu 3.271.668 Südkorea

116. Kanpur 3.243.745 Indien


120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan
121. Casablanca 3.177.281 Marokko

124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan

126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien
127. Santo Domingo 3.089.252 Dominikanische Republik
128. Surat 3.044.731 Indien


131. Kiew 3.007.197 Ukraine

:wink2:


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

14. Kolkata (Kalkutta) 14.681.589 Indien

18. Teheran 12.183.682 Iran



26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria

29. Kinshasa-Brazzaville 9.343.416 DR Kongo/Republik Kongo

34. Bogotá 7.941.955 Kolumbien

36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak

39. Chongqing 7.572.198 VR China

41. Chennai (Madras) 6.957.669 Indien

43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China

*
46. Tianjin 6.354.345 VR China*

48. Bengaluru (Bangalore) 6.158.677 Indien

53. Hyderabad 6.012.368 Indien

55. Bandung 5.729.199 Indonesien



62. Ahmedabad 5.080.566 Indien
63. Abidjan 5.060.858 Elfenbeinküste



70. Harbin 4.757.265 VR China
71. Shantou 4.721.117 VR China
72. Pune 4.683.760 Indien

74. Wuhan 4.648.376 VR China
75. Busan 4.617.188 Südkorea

77. Rangun 4.572.948 Myanmar

79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria

82. Riad 4.328.067 Saudi-Arabien

85. Fukuoka-Kitakyushu 4.273.637 Japan

87. Nanking 4.071.600 VR China

90. Surabaya 3.942.701 Indonesien

92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria

94. Luanda 3.849.015 Angola

96. Seattle 3.810.856 USA

98. Chittagong 3.795.034 Bangladesch



109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China
111. Guayaquil 3.348.250 Ecuador
112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien

114. Daegu 3.271.668 Südkorea

116. Kanpur 3.243.745 Indien


120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan
121. Casablanca 3.177.281 Marokko

124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan

126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien
127. Santo Domingo 3.089.252 Dominikanische Republik
128. Surat 3.044.731 Indien


131. Kiew 3.007.197 Ukraine


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

14. Kolkata (Kalkutta) 14.681.589 Indien

18. Teheran 12.183.682 Iran



26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria

29. Kinshasa-Brazzaville 9.343.416 DR Kongo/Republik Kongo

34. Bogotá 7.941.955 Kolumbien

36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak

39. Chongqing 7.572.198 VR China

41. Chennai (Madras) 6.957.669 Indien

43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China


48. Bengaluru (Bangalore) 6.158.677 Indien

53. Hyderabad 6.012.368 Indien

55. Bandung 5.729.199 Indonesien



62. Ahmedabad 5.080.566 Indien
63. Abidjan 5.060.858 Elfenbeinküste



70. Harbin 4.757.265 VR China
71. Shantou 4.721.117 VR China
72. Pune 4.683.760 Indien

74. Wuhan 4.648.376 VR China
75. Busan 4.617.188 Südkorea

77. Rangun 4.572.948 Myanmar

79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria

82. Riad 4.328.067 Saudi-Arabien

85. Fukuoka-Kitakyushu 4.273.637 Japan

87. Nanking 4.071.600 VR China

90. Surabaya 3.942.701 Indonesien

92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria

*94. Luanda 3.849.015 Angola*

96. Seattle 3.810.856 USA

98. Chittagong 3.795.034 Bangladesch



109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China
111. Guayaquil 3.348.250 Ecuador
112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien

114. Daegu 3.271.668 Südkorea

116. Kanpur 3.243.745 Indien


120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan
121. Casablanca 3.177.281 Marokko

124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan

126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien
*127. Santo Domingo 3.089.252 Dominikanische Republik*
128. Surat 3.044.731 Indien


131. Kiew 3.007.197 Ukraine


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

No one has been to Kolkata, Bogota, Kiew or Teheran????!!!


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

^^ And Seattle is still on the list!


----------



## Thorin (May 8, 2006)

14. Kolkata (Kalkutta) 14.681.589 Indien

18. Teheran 12.183.682 Iran



26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria

29. Kinshasa-Brazzaville 9.343.416 DR Kongo/Republik Kongo

34. Bogotá 7.941.955 Kolumbien

36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak

39. Chongqing 7.572.198 VR China

41. Chennai (Madras) 6.957.669 Indien

43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China


48. Bengaluru (Bangalore) 6.158.677 Indien

53. Hyderabad 6.012.368 Indien

55. Bandung 5.729.199 Indonesien



62. Ahmedabad 5.080.566 Indien
63. Abidjan 5.060.858 Elfenbeinküste



70. Harbin 4.757.265 VR China
71. Shantou 4.721.117 VR China
72. Pune 4.683.760 Indien

74. Wuhan 4.648.376 VR China
75. Busan 4.617.188 Südkorea

77. Rangun 4.572.948 Myanmar

79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria

82. Riad 4.328.067 Saudi-Arabien

85. Fukuoka-Kitakyushu 4.273.637 Japan

87. Nanking 4.071.600 VR China

90. Surabaya 3.942.701 Indonesien

92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria


96. Seattle 3.810.856 USA

98. Chittagong 3.795.034 Bangladesch


109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China
111. Guayaquil 3.348.250 Ecuador
112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien

114. Daegu 3.271.668 Südkorea

116. Kanpur 3.243.745 Indien

120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan
* 121. Casablanca 3.177.281 Marokko*

124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan

126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien
128. Surat 3.044.731 Indien


131. Kiew 3.007.197 Ukraine


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

14. Kolkata (Kalkutta) 14.681.589 Indien

18. Teheran 12.183.682 Iran



26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria

29. Kinshasa-Brazzaville 9.343.416 DR Kongo/Republik Kongo

34. Bogotá 7.941.955 Kolumbien

36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak

39. Chongqing 7.572.198 VR China

41. Chennai (Madras) 6.957.669 Indien

43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China


48. Bengaluru (Bangalore) 6.158.677 Indien

53. Hyderabad 6.012.368 Indien

55. Bandung 5.729.199 Indonesien



*62. Ahmedabad 5.080.566 Indien*
63. Abidjan 5.060.858 Elfenbeinküste



70. Harbin 4.757.265 VR China
71. Shantou 4.721.117 VR China
72. Pune 4.683.760 Indien

74. Wuhan 4.648.376 VR China
75. Busan 4.617.188 Südkorea

77. Rangun 4.572.948 Myanmar

79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria

82. Riad 4.328.067 Saudi-Arabien

85. Fukuoka-Kitakyushu 4.273.637 Japan

87. Nanking 4.071.600 VR China

90. Surabaya 3.942.701 Indonesien

92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria


96. Seattle 3.810.856 USA

98. Chittagong 3.795.034 Bangladesch


109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China
111. Guayaquil 3.348.250 Ecuador
112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien

114. Daegu 3.271.668 Südkorea

116. Kanpur 3.243.745 Indien

120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan


124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan

126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien
128. Surat 3.044.731 Indien


131. Kiew 3.007.197 Ukraine


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2005)

14. Kolkata (Kalkutta) 14.681.589 Indien

*18. Teheran 12.183.682 Iran*


26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria

29. Kinshasa-Brazzaville 9.343.416 DR Kongo/Republik Kongo

34. Bogotá 7.941.955 Kolumbien

36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak

39. Chongqing 7.572.198 VR China

41. Chennai (Madras) 6.957.669 Indien

43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China


48. Bengaluru (Bangalore) 6.158.677 Indien

53. Hyderabad 6.012.368 Indien

55. Bandung 5.729.199 Indonesien


63. Abidjan 5.060.858 Elfenbeinküste



70. Harbin 4.757.265 VR China
71. Shantou 4.721.117 VR China
72. Pune 4.683.760 Indien

74. Wuhan 4.648.376 VR China
75. Busan 4.617.188 Südkorea

77. Rangun 4.572.948 Myanmar

79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria

82. Riad 4.328.067 Saudi-Arabien

85. Fukuoka-Kitakyushu 4.273.637 Japan

87. Nanking 4.071.600 VR China

90. Surabaya 3.942.701 Indonesien

92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria


96. Seattle 3.810.856 USA

98. Chittagong 3.795.034 Bangladesch


109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China
111. Guayaquil 3.348.250 Ecuador
112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien

114. Daegu 3.271.668 Südkorea

116. Kanpur 3.243.745 Indien

120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan


124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan

126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien
128. Surat 3.044.731 Indien


131. Kiew 3.007.197 Ukraine


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

UnitedPakistan said:


> Thank you for slaughtering the name of Karachi!:lol:


Its in German.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Yes sorry, see post #5 

I got the list from german site and was realizing too late my mistake. But then I though... so what, French or English names of cities are mostly as far from the original and close anyway that it shouldn't matter. People also post "Munich" instead of München, or Gothenburg instead of Göteborg. So what :cheers:


----------



## VanSeaPor (Mar 12, 2005)

Guys, see post #17, I think Seattle was taken off the list after all.


----------



## GregPz (Oct 30, 2004)

Wow there's still quite a long list. I'd be surprised if anyone's been to Kabul or Ibadan!


----------



## Swordwiz (Jan 2, 2007)

14. Kolkata (Kalkutta) 14.681.589 Indien



26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria

29. Kinshasa-Brazzaville 9.343.416 DR Kongo/Republik Kongo

34. Bogotá 7.941.955 Kolumbien

36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak

39. Chongqing 7.572.198 VR China

41. Chennai (Madras) 6.957.669 Indien

43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China


48. Bengaluru (Bangalore) 6.158.677 Indien

53. Hyderabad 6.012.368 Indien

55. Bandung 5.729.199 Indonesien


63. Abidjan 5.060.858 Elfenbeinküste



70. Harbin 4.757.265 VR China
71. Shantou 4.721.117 VR China
72. Pune 4.683.760 Indien

74. Wuhan 4.648.376 VR China
75. Busan 4.617.188 Südkorea

77. Rangun 4.572.948 Myanmar

79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria

82. Riad 4.328.067 Saudi-Arabien

85. Fukuoka-Kitakyushu 4.273.637 Japan

*87. Nanking 4.071.600 VR China*

90. Surabaya 3.942.701 Indonesien

92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria

*
96. Seattle 3.810.856 USA*

98. Chittagong 3.795.034 Bangladesch


109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China
111. Guayaquil 3.348.250 Ecuador
112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien

114. Daegu 3.271.668 Südkorea

116. Kanpur 3.243.745 Indien

120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan


124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan

126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien
128. Surat 3.044.731 Indien


131. Kiew 3.007.197 Ukraine


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

14. Kolkata (Kalkutta) 14.681.589 Indien



26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria

29. Kinshasa-Brazzaville 9.343.416 DR Kongo/Republik Kongo

34. Bogotá 7.941.955 Kolumbien

36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak

39. Chongqing 7.572.198 VR China

41. Chennai (Madras) 6.957.669 Indien

43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China


48. Bengaluru (Bangalore) 6.158.677 Indien

53. Hyderabad 6.012.368 Indien

55. Bandung 5.729.199 Indonesien


63. Abidjan 5.060.858 Elfenbeinküste



70. Harbin 4.757.265 VR China
*71. Shantou 4.721.117 VR China*
72. Pune 4.683.760 Indien

74. Wuhan 4.648.376 VR China
75. Busan 4.617.188 Südkorea

77. Rangun 4.572.948 Myanmar

79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria

82. Riad 4.328.067 Saudi-Arabien

85. Fukuoka-Kitakyushu 4.273.637 Japan



90. Surabaya 3.942.701 Indonesien

92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria



98. Chittagong 3.795.034 Bangladesch


109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China
111. Guayaquil 3.348.250 Ecuador
112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien

114. Daegu 3.271.668 Südkorea

116. Kanpur 3.243.745 Indien

120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan


124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan

126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien
128. Surat 3.044.731 Indien


131. Kiew 3.007.197 Ukraine


----------



## Fede_Milan (Oct 19, 2006)

14. Kolkata (Kalkutta) 14.681.589 Indien



26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria

29. Kinshasa-Brazzaville 9.343.416 DR Kongo/Republik Kongo

34. Bogotá 7.941.955 Kolumbien

36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak

39. Chongqing 7.572.198 VR China

41. Chennai (Madras) 6.957.669 Indien

43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China


48. Bengaluru (Bangalore) 6.158.677 Indien

53. Hyderabad 6.012.368 Indien

55. Bandung 5.729.199 Indonesien


63. Abidjan 5.060.858 Elfenbeinküste



70. Harbin 4.757.265 VR China

72. Pune 4.683.760 Indien

74. Wuhan 4.648.376 VR China
75. Busan 4.617.188 Südkorea

77. Rangun 4.572.948 Myanmar

79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria

82. Riad 4.328.067 Saudi-Arabien

85. Fukuoka-Kitakyushu 4.273.637 Japan



90. Surabaya 3.942.701 Indonesien

92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria



98. Chittagong 3.795.034 Bangladesch


109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China
111. Guayaquil 3.348.250 Ecuador
112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien

114. Daegu 3.271.668 Südkorea

116. Kanpur 3.243.745 Indien

120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan


124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan

126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien
128. Surat 3.044.731 Indien


*131. Kiew 3.007.197 Ukraine*


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

My mom was born in Chongqing, does that count?


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

14. Kolkata (Kalkutta) 14.681.589 Indien



26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria

29. Kinshasa-Brazzaville 9.343.416 DR Kongo/Republik Kongo

34. Bogotá 7.941.955 Kolumbien

36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak

39. Chongqing 7.572.198 VR China

41. Chennai (Madras) 6.957.669 Indien

43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China


48. Bengaluru (Bangalore) 6.158.677 Indien

53. Hyderabad 6.012.368 Indien

55. Bandung 5.729.199 Indonesien


63. Abidjan 5.060.858 Elfenbeinküste



70. Harbin 4.757.265 VR China

72. Pune 4.683.760 Indien

74. Wuhan 4.648.376 VR China
*75. Busan 4.617.188 Südkorea*

*77. Rangun 4.572.948 Myanmar*

79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria

82. Riad 4.328.067 Saudi-Arabien

85. Fukuoka-Kitakyushu 4.273.637 Japan



90. Surabaya 3.942.701 Indonesien

92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria



98. Chittagong 3.795.034 Bangladesch


109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China
111. Guayaquil 3.348.250 Ecuador
112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien

*114. Daegu 3.271.668 Südkorea*

116. Kanpur 3.243.745 Indien

120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan


124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan

126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien
128. Surat 3.044.731 Indien


----------



## Fusionist (Jul 7, 2004)

14. Kolkata (Kalkutta) 14.681.589 Indien



26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria

29. Kinshasa-Brazzaville 9.343.416 DR Kongo/Republik Kongo

34. Bogotá 7.941.955 Kolumbien

36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak

39. Chongqing 7.572.198 VR China

41.* Chennai (Madras) 6.957.669 Indien*

43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China


48. *Bengaluru (Bangalore) 6.158.677 Indien*

53. Hyderabad 6.012.368 Indien

55. Bandung 5.729.199 Indonesien


63. Abidjan 5.060.858 Elfenbeinküste



70. Harbin 4.757.265 VR China

72. Pune 4.683.760 Indien

74. Wuhan 4.648.376 VR China


79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria

82. Riad 4.328.067 Saudi-Arabien

85. Fukuoka-Kitakyushu 4.273.637 Japan



90. Surabaya 3.942.701 Indonesien

92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria



98. Chittagong 3.795.034 Bangladesch


109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China
111. Guayaquil 3.348.250 Ecuador
112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien



116. Kanpur 3.243.745 Indien

120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan


124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan

126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien
128. Surat 3.044.731 Indien


----------



## WillyWick (Nov 22, 2005)

1. Tokio 36.769.213 Japan
*2. New York 22.531.069 USA*
3. Mexiko-Stadt 22.414.319 Mexiko
4. Seoul 22.173.711 Südkorea
*5. Mumbai (Bombay) 19.944.372 Indien*
6. São Paulo 19.357.485 Brasilien
7. Jakarta 17.928.968 Indonesien
8. Manila 17.843.620 Philippinen
9. Los Angeles 17.767.199 USA
*10. Delhi 17.753.087 Indien*
11. Ōsaka-Kōbe-Kyōto 17.524.809 Japan
12. Kairo 15.707.992 Ägypten
13. Shanghai 14.871.156 VR China
*14. Kolkata (Kalkutta) 14.681.589 Indien*
15. Moskau 14.520.800 Russland
16. Buenos Aires 13.470.240 Argentinien
17. London 12.524.316 Großbritannien
18. Teheran 12.183.682 Iran
19. Karatschi 11.969.284 Pakistan
20. Dhaka 11.918.442 Bangladesch
21. Istanbul 11.912.511 Türkei
22. Rio de Janeiro 11.826.609 Brasilien
23. Rhein-Ruhr 11.793.829 Deutschland
24. Paris 11.633.822 Frankreich
25. Beijing (Peking) 11.537.036 VR China
26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria
27. Bangkok 9.996.388 Thailand
*28. Chicago 9.464.886 USA*
29. Kinshasa-Brazzaville 9.343.416 DR Kongo/Republik Kongo
30. Hongkong 8.855.399 VR China
31. Nagoya 8.798.583 Japan
32. Taipeh 8.136.572 Taiwan
*33. Washington-Baltimore 8.117.327 USA*
34. Bogotá 7.941.955 Kolumbien
35. Lima 7.857.121 Peru
36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak
38. San Francisco 7.627.247 USA
39. Chongqing 7.572.198 VR China
40. Johannesburg 7.092.375 Südafrika
*41. Chennai (Madras) 6.957.669 Indien*
42. Randstad 6.595.393 Niederlande
43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China
44. Kuala Lumpur 6.527.057 Malaysia
45. Lahore 6.485.175 Pakistan
46. Tianjin 6.354.345 VR China
*47. Philadelphia 6.262.182 USA*
*48. Bengaluru (Bangalore) 6.158.677 Indien*
*49. Boston 6.149.196 USA*
50. Toronto 6.141.895 Kanada
51. Madrid 6.070.754 Spanien
*52. Dallas 6.034.858 USA*
53. Hyderabad 6.012.368 Indien
54. Detroit-Windsor 5.905.764 USA/Kanada
55. Bandung 5.729.199 Indonesien
56. Algier 5.723.749 Algerien
57. Guangzhou 5.680.870 VR China
*58. Singapur-Johor Bahru 5.331.235 Singapur/Malaysia*
59. Houston 5.299.946 USA
60. Ho-Chi-Minh-Stadt (Saigon) 5.117.366 Vietnam
61. Belo Horizonte 5.081.789 Brasilien
62. Ahmedabad 5.080.566 Indien
63. Abidjan 5.060.858 Elfenbeinküste
64. Santiago 4.893.495 Chile
65. Barcelona 4.864.007 Spanien
66. Sankt Petersburg (Leningrad) 4.853.240 Russland
67. Atlanta 4.843.183 USA
68. San Diego-Tijuana 4.804.806 USA/Mexiko
69. Xi'an 4.785.324 VR China
70. Harbin 4.757.265 VR China
71. Shantou 4.721.117 VR China
72. Pune 4.683.760 Indien
73. Miami 4.680.930 USA
74. Wuhan 4.648.376 VR China
75. Busan 4.617.188 Südkorea
76. Chengdu 4.610.820 VR China
77. Rangun 4.572.948 Myanmar
78. Hangzhou 4.541.393 VR China
79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria
80. Kapstadt 4.503.063 Südafrika
81. Sydney 4.444.513 Australien
82. Riad 4.328.067 Saudi-Arabien
83. Alexandria 4.320.129 Ägypten
84. Mailand 4.282.280 Italien
85. Fukuoka-Kitakyushu 4.273.637 Japan
86. Manchester-Liverpool 4.189.154 Großbritannien
87. Nanking 4.071.600 VR China
88. Guadalajara 4.056.684 Mexiko
89. Berlin 4.010.470 Deutschland
90. Surabaya 3.942.701 Indonesien
91. Medan 3.927.188 Indonesien
92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria
93. Phoenix 3.907.429 USA
94. Luanda 3.849.015 Angola
95. Porto Alegre 3.812.571 Brasilien
96. Seattle 3.810.856 USA
97. Neapel 3.803.753 Italien
98. Chittagong 3.795.034 Bangladesch
99. Caracas 3.786.553 Venezuela
100. Melbourne 3.780.871 Australien
101. Nairobi 3.778.742 Kenia
102. Athen 3.776.370 Griechenland
103. Monterrey 3.745.120 Mexiko
104. Rom 3.695.467 Italien
105. Ankara 3.625.597 Türkei
106. Montréal 3.624.444 Kanada
107. Recife 3.587.059 Brasilien
108. Salvador da Bahía 3.515.073 Brasilien
109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China
111. Guayaquil 3.348.250 Ecuador
112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien
113. Hamburg 3.277.237 Deutschland
114. Daegu 3.271.668 Südkorea
115. Durban 3.244.028 Südafrika
116. Kanpur 3.243.745 Indien
117. Birmingham 3.240.327 Großbritannien
118. Minneapolis-Saint Paul 3.200.507 USA
119. Fortaleza 3.192.891 Brasilien
120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan
121. Casablanca 3.177.281 Marokko
122. Tel Aviv-Jaffa 3.127.554 Israel
123. Curitiba 3.123.650 Brasilien
124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan
125. Rhein-Main 3.112.627 Deutschland
126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien
127. Santo Domingo 3.089.252 Dominikanische Republik
128. Surat 3.044.731 Indien
129. Rawalpindi 3.039.550 Pakistan
130. Changchun 3.035.368 VR China
131. Kiew 3.007.197 Ukraine


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

^^ You should read the rules first


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Slodi said:


> ^^ You should read the rules first


At least Kolkata and with it the top 25 are gone now 

*Update:*
26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria

29. Kinshasa-Brazzaville 9.343.416 DR Kongo/Republik Kongo

34. Bogotá 7.941.955 Kolumbien

36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak

39. Chongqing 7.572.198 VR China

43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China

53. Hyderabad 6.012.368 Indien

55. Bandung 5.729.199 Indonesien

63. Abidjan 5.060.858 Elfenbeinküste

70. Harbin 4.757.265 VR China

72. Pune 4.683.760 Indien

74. Wuhan 4.648.376 VR China

79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria

82. Riad 4.328.067 Saudi-Arabien

85. Fukuoka-Kitakyushu 4.273.637 Japan

90. Surabaya 3.942.701 Indonesien

92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria

98. Chittagong 3.795.034 Bangladesch

109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China
111. Guayaquil 3.348.250 Ecuador
112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien

116. Kanpur 3.243.745 Indien

120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan

124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan

126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien

128. Surat 3.044.731 Indien


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

Well, I've been to Brazzaville, but I haven't been to Kinshasa, does that count ?

I've also been to Abidjan, in "Elfenbeinküste" (Ivory Coast). 

*Update:*
26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria

*29. Kinshasa-Brazzaville 9.343.416 DR Kongo/Republik Kongo ???*

34. Bogotá 7.941.955 Kolumbien

36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak

39. Chongqing 7.572.198 VR China

43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China

53. Hyderabad 6.012.368 Indien

55. Bandung 5.729.199 Indonesien

*63. Abidjan 5.060.858 Elfenbeinküste*

70. Harbin 4.757.265 VR China

72. Pune 4.683.760 Indien

74. Wuhan 4.648.376 VR China

79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria

82. Riad 4.328.067 Saudi-Arabien

85. Fukuoka-Kitakyushu 4.273.637 Japan

90. Surabaya 3.942.701 Indonesien

92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria

98. Chittagong 3.795.034 Bangladesch

109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China
111. Guayaquil 3.348.250 Ecuador
112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien

116. Kanpur 3.243.745 Indien

120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan

124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan

126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien

128. Surat 3.044.731 Indien


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I would say it counts - I've been to Köln and not to Düsseldorf or Essen and count Rhein-Ruhr  It's not an urban corridor as the Blue Banana but a metro area as Copenhagen-Malmo :cheers:


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Metropolitan said:


> Well, I've been to Brazzaville, but I haven't been to Kinshasa, does that count ?
> 
> I've also been to Abidjan, in "Elfenbeinküste" (Ivory Coast).
> 
> ...


i haven't been to any of this cities!!


----------



## AhChuan (Oct 22, 2006)

^^ Me too....:lol:


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

Went to Chongqing and Wuhan when I did the Three Gorges cruise thingy a few years back. I also travelled the length of Java one time and I passed through Bandung and Surabaya.

26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria

34. Bogotá 7.941.955 Kolumbien

36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak

*39. Chongqing 7.572.198 VR China*

43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China

53. Hyderabad 6.012.368 Indien

*55. Bandung 5.729.199 Indonesien*

70. Harbin 4.757.265 VR China

72. Pune 4.683.760 Indien

*74. Wuhan 4.648.376 VR China*

79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria

82. Riad 4.328.067 Saudi-Arabien

85. Fukuoka-Kitakyushu 4.273.637 Japan

*90. Surabaya 3.942.701 Indonesien*

92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria

98. Chittagong 3.795.034 Bangladesch

109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China
111. Guayaquil 3.348.250 Ecuador
112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien

116. Kanpur 3.243.745 Indien

120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan

124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan

126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien

128. Surat 3.044.731 Indien


----------



## cementationfurnace (Feb 23, 2006)

foadi said:


> 26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria
> 
> *34. Bogotá 7.941.955 Kolumbien*
> 
> ...


Doing my part for the team.


----------



## VanSeaPor (Mar 12, 2005)

We're getting there! These are the cities that are left:

26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria


36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak

43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China

53. Hyderabad 6.012.368 Indien

70. Harbin 4.757.265 VR China

72. Pune 4.683.760 Indien

79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria

82. Riad 4.328.067 Saudi-Arabien

85. Fukuoka-Kitakyushu 4.273.637 Japan

92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria

98. Chittagong 3.795.034 Bangladesch

109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China

112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien

116. Kanpur 3.243.745 Indien

120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan

124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan

126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien

128. Surat 3.044.731 Indien


----------



## Lirtain (Aug 30, 2006)

26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria


36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak

43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China

53. Hyderabad 6.012.368 Indien

70. Harbin 4.757.265 VR China

*72. Pune 4.683.760 Indien*

79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria

82. Riad 4.328.067 Saudi-Arabien

85. Fukuoka-Kitakyushu 4.273.637 Japan

92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria

98. Chittagong 3.795.034 Bangladesch

109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China

112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien

116. Kanpur 3.243.745 Indien

120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan

124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan

126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien

128. Surat 3.044.731 Indien


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Wow, less than 20 left!! - We will make it :master:

I am a bit astonished that the Nigerian cities are still here and no one ever went to Chitagong, Hyderabad or Medellin?!


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

lol i ve been to both chittagong and hyderabad so there goes those. and also riyadh's gone. only 17 cities left!!!

26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria


36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak

43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China

70. Harbin 4.757.265 VR China

*72. Pune 4.683.760 Indien*

79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria

85. Fukuoka-Kitakyushu 4.273.637 Japan

92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria

109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China

112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien

116. Kanpur 3.243.745 Indien

120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan

124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan

126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien

128. Surat 3.044.731 Indien


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Wow, I'm pretty astonished by the tiny amount of cities left. There must be some people who've been to Khartum, Medellin, Fukuoka or Cali. There are Colombians all over SSC


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria


36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak

43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China

70. Harbin 4.757.265 VR China



79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria

85. Fukuoka-Kitakyushu 4.273.637 Japan

92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria

109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China

112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien

*116. Kanpur 3.243.745 Indien*

120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan

124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan

126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien

*128. Surat 3.044.731 Indien*


----------



## cyclonix (Feb 5, 2007)

26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria
36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak
43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China
70. Harbin 4.757.265 VR China
79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria
*85. Fukuoka-Kitakyushu 4.273.637 Japan*
92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria
109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China
112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien
120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan
124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan
126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

We are scratching soon on the last dozen :cheer:


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria
36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak
43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China
*70. Harbin 4.757.265 VR China*
79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria
92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria
109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China
112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien
120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan
124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan
126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien

Why is this in a weird language? One of my closest friends actually come from Harbin, I went to the city with her last year!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

This "weird language" is the Nr. 2 tongue of Europe :lol:

But I don't want to go into discussions about it again, we had that already several times in this thread, sorry


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

There's tons of forumers from "kolumbien" () and I'm sure they'll eventually show up.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

I think eventually we'll be left with:

Khartoum
Baghdad
Tashkent
Kabul

Which are remote or cities in war zones.

And which language is the weird language? German? Stop with that, it's great!


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

If there are American/British soldiers on SSC, then they might.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Mr. D for sure!


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

^^ Indeed, I think he's already been to Iraq. Wow, we're masters of travelling here!


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

Kuesel said:


> This "weird language" is the Nr. 2 tongue of Europe :lol:
> 
> But I don't want to go into discussions about it again, we had that already several times in this thread, sorry


Actually, German is the most spoken language in Europe, unless you consider Russian as the first one...


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

^^ Western Russia is still Europe, but I wonder what's the population of the European part of Russia as the whole country has about 140 mil. Again, German is more spoken than English in Europe, that's amazing hehe.


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

^^ If i don't remember bad 100 mil. of Russians lives on European side.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Russian is nr. 1, that's why German is nr. 2. That's what I meant :cheers:
AND it's probably also the second most important after English - maybe rivalling with Spanish since French lost a bit its importance as a business tongue.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Correct if my German is wrong, "Ish spekhe kain Doitch" thats the only German sentence I know and I had to learn it on my visit to Germany, anyway, I didn't have much problems with the list being in German.

17. London
20. Dhaka
24. Paris
27. Bangkok
42. Randstad
89. Berlin
98. Chittagong
113. Hamburg
125. Rhein-Main


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ These cities have already been removed! Only the cities listed in this post are left. If the cities that you have been to have been deleted than don't bother posting. Read the rules.

Only these cities are left:

26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria
36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak
43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China
79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria
92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria
109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China
112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien
120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan
124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan
126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien


----------



## qymekkam (Jul 11, 2008)

*26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria*
36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak
43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China
79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria
92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria
*109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana*
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China
112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien
120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan
124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan
126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien


----------



## qymekkam (Jul 11, 2008)

ok im confused do we post where we've been or havent been


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

1. Tokio 36.769.213 Japan
*2. New York 22.531.069 USA*
3. Mexiko-Stadt 22.414.319 Mexiko
4. Seoul 22.173.711 Südkorea
5. Mumbai (Bombay) 19.944.372 Indien
6. São Paulo 19.357.485 Brasilien
7. Jakarta 17.928.968 Indonesien
8. Manila 17.843.620 Philippinen
9. Los Angeles 17.767.199 USA
10. Delhi 17.753.087 Indien
11. Ōsaka-Kōbe-Kyōto 17.524.809 Japan
12. Kairo 15.707.992 Ägypten
13. Shanghai 14.871.156 VR China
14. Kolkata (Kalkutta) 14.681.589 Indien
15. Moskau 14.520.800 Russland
16. Buenos Aires 13.470.240 Argentinien
*17. London 12.524.316 Großbritannien*
18. Teheran 12.183.682 Iran
19. Karatschi 11.969.284 Pakistan
20. Dhaka 11.918.442 Bangladesch
21. Istanbul 11.912.511 Türkei
22. Rio de Janeiro 11.826.609 Brasilien
23. Rhein-Ruhr 11.793.829 Deutschland
*24. Paris 11.633.822 Frankreich*
25. Beijing (Peking) 11.537.036 VR China
26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria
27. Bangkok 9.996.388 Thailand
28. Chicago 9.464.886 USA
29. Kinshasa-Brazzaville 9.343.416 DR Kongo/Republik Kongo
30. Hongkong 8.855.399 VR China
31. Nagoya 8.798.583 Japan
32. Taipeh 8.136.572 Taiwan
33. Washington-Baltimore 8.117.327 USA
34. Bogotá 7.941.955 Kolumbien
35. Lima 7.857.121 Peru
36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak
38. San Francisco 7.627.247 USA
39. Chongqing 7.572.198 VR China
40. Johannesburg 7.092.375 Südafrika
41. Chennai (Madras) 6.957.669 Indien
42. Randstad 6.595.393 Niederlande
43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China
44. Kuala Lumpur 6.527.057 Malaysia
45. Lahore 6.485.175 Pakistan
46. Tianjin 6.354.345 VR China
*47. Philadelphia 6.262.182 USA*
48. Bengaluru (Bangalore) 6.158.677 Indien
49. Boston 6.149.196 USA
50. Toronto 6.141.895 Kanada
51. Madrid 6.070.754 Spanien
52. Dallas 6.034.858 USA
53. Hyderabad 6.012.368 Indien
54. Detroit-Windsor 5.905.764 USA/Kanada
55. Bandung 5.729.199 Indonesien
56. Algier 5.723.749 Algerien
57. Guangzhou 5.680.870 VR China
58. Singapur-Johor Bahru 5.331.235 Singapur/Malaysia
59. Houston 5.299.946 USA
60. Ho-Chi-Minh-Stadt (Saigon) 5.117.366 Vietnam
61. Belo Horizonte 5.081.789 Brasilien
62. Ahmedabad 5.080.566 Indien
63. Abidjan 5.060.858 Elfenbeinküste
64. Santiago 4.893.495 Chile
65. Barcelona 4.864.007 Spanien
66. Sankt Petersburg (Leningrad) 4.853.240 Russland
*67. Atlanta 4.843.183 USA*
68. San Diego-Tijuana 4.804.806 USA/Mexiko
69. Xi'an 4.785.324 VR China
70. Harbin 4.757.265 VR China
71. Shantou 4.721.117 VR China
72. Pune 4.683.760 Indien
*73. Miami 4.680.930 USA*
74. Wuhan 4.648.376 VR China
75. Busan 4.617.188 Südkorea
76. Chengdu 4.610.820 VR China
77. Rangun 4.572.948 Myanmar
78. Hangzhou 4.541.393 VR China
79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria
80. Kapstadt 4.503.063 Südafrika
81. Sydney 4.444.513 Australien
82. Riad 4.328.067 Saudi-Arabien
83. Alexandria 4.320.129 Ägypten
84. Mailand 4.282.280 Italien
85. Fukuoka-Kitakyushu 4.273.637 Japan
86. Manchester-Liverpool 4.189.154 Großbritannien
87. Nanking 4.071.600 VR China
88. Guadalajara 4.056.684 Mexiko
89. Berlin 4.010.470 Deutschland
90. Surabaya 3.942.701 Indonesien
91. Medan 3.927.188 Indonesien
92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria
93. Phoenix 3.907.429 USA
94. Luanda 3.849.015 Angola
95. Porto Alegre 3.812.571 Brasilien
96. Seattle 3.810.856 USA
97. Neapel 3.803.753 Italien
98. Chittagong 3.795.034 Bangladesch
99. Caracas 3.786.553 Venezuela
100. Melbourne 3.780.871 Australien
101. Nairobi 3.778.742 Kenia
102. Athen 3.776.370 Griechenland
103. Monterrey 3.745.120 Mexiko
104. Rom 3.695.467 Italien
105. Ankara 3.625.597 Türkei
*106. Montréal 3.624.444 Kanada*
107. Recife 3.587.059 Brasilien
108. Salvador da Bahía 3.515.073 Brasilien
109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China
111. Guayaquil 3.348.250 Ecuador
112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien
113. Hamburg 3.277.237 Deutschland
114. Daegu 3.271.668 Südkorea
115. Durban 3.244.028 Südafrika
116. Kanpur 3.243.745 Indien
117. Birmingham 3.240.327 Großbritannien
118. Minneapolis-Saint Paul 3.200.507 USA
119. Fortaleza 3.192.891 Brasilien
120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan
121. Casablanca 3.177.281 Marokko
122. Tel Aviv-Jaffa 3.127.554 Israel
123. Curitiba 3.123.650 Brasilien
124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan
125. Rhein-Main 3.112.627 Deutschland
126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien
127. Santo Domingo 3.089.252 Dominikanische Republik
128. Surat 3.044.731 Indien
129. Rawalpindi 3.039.550 Pakistan
130. Changchun 3.035.368 VR China
131. Kiew 3.007.197 Ukraine


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I think you guys should read Post 1 first.

The actual list is:

26. Lagos 11.153.863 Nigeria
36. Khartum 7.830.479 Sudan
37. Bagdad 7.724.982 Irak
43. Shenyang 6.545.021 VR China
79. Ibadan 4.535.894 Nigeria
92. Kano 3.927.003 Nigeria
109. Accra 3.404.507 Ghana
110. Jinan 3.386.691 VR China
112. Medellín 3.313.230 Kolumbien
120. Taschkent 3.190.085 Usbekistan
124. Kabul 3.120.963 Afghanistan
126. Cali 3.109.430 Kolumbien 

Delete the ones that you have been if it's one of them


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Hasn't Freki (or is it OlandK - can't remember) been to Kabul or Baghdad? Someone get him in this thread.

Surely someone on this forum must have been to Shenyang.


----------

